
Ask HN: Good books on history of mathematics? - manasgarg
I am just finishing the book &quot;The Lady Tasting Tea&quot; and it created a good perspective on how the field of Statistics evolved over a period of time. I found it to be extremely important context to have. In fact, it was a much more informative read than various other books that try to dumb down the concepts of statistics to make them easier to understand.<p>Are there more books of similar nature about other branches of mathematics (e.g. linear algebra, calculus etc)?
======
tokenadult
I like anything by John Stillwell about the history of mathematics. It's
accessible (not QUITE as accessible as The Lady Tasting Tea) and interesting.

[https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Mathematics-Euclid-John-
Stil...](https://www.amazon.com/Elements-Mathematics-Euclid-John-
Stillwell/dp/0691178542/)

------
zealsham
The Princeton companion to mathematics

